# Brush Reviews



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

Out of sheer boredom I thought of this at work today. I have seen threads on who prefers what brush but alot of them fail to include why. This thread may seem repetitive by there is a slight twist to this one opposed to the other brush threads. Pick a brush and simply review it. It could be a brush you absolutely hate and or love. Something new you tried or an old faithful classic. Most of us havent tried every brush out there. So, I thought it would be nice to see what some other people are saying about brushes we havent or even have tried and how they stack up. I will naturally kick things off with a fav of mine. 

Wooster Ultra Pro 2 in angle Willow(Firm):

This is my absolute favorite brush out of every one I own. This hands down is my go to brush for cutting. Superbly clean straight lines with ease. Nice smooth finish. Holds paint well considering it seems to be a little less beefy in the bristle department than its Lindbeck brothers. The chiseling is really nice. The chiseling on this one appears to be slightly more precise than the Lindbeck but maybe its just the brush I bought. It also seems to me that the Willow is more firm that the Lindbeck although they both say firm. The stiffness of it seems to make for easier and more accurate cutting. I definately prefer this brush to its Purdy equivelant. Cleans up well. 

(If this is a repeat thread, I appologize. I did search for brush reviews and only turned up 1 thread.)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Dulles, You can post whatever and whenever you want. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

I like wooster for cutting in walls. 

I like a softer Purdy for trim though. 
Can't desribe it like Dulles. Thought he was talking about a girl.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dulles

You may have noticed that I take a pounding out here for using a 2" angled Purdy for all of my interior cutting. Proud to have you on board in the small cutter club. Show me your lines, I bet they are great.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dulles
> 
> Show me your lines, I bet they are great.


Have you not seen her avatar? Is this not what you meant?:whistling2:


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pete's Painting said:


> I like wooster for cutting in walls.
> 
> I like a softer Purdy for trim though.
> Can't desribe it like Dulles. Thought he was talking about a girl.


 I am a girl.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Dulles81 said:


> I am a girl.


Correction, you are a woman :yes:


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dulles
> 
> You may have noticed that I take a pounding out here for using a 2" angled Purdy for all of my interior cutting. Proud to have you on board in the small cutter club. Show me your lines, I bet they are great.



I have just about always used a 2 in angled for cutting. It was the way I was taught and it works well for me. If it works it works. In my opinion, painting is no different that being an artist.....sort of. Not all artists use the same tools to achieve one singular desired effect. We also have different techniques and tricks that work better for us over some. So why you take a beating over your brush choice is beyond me. What matters is the finished product.:thumbsup: I will bring my digital with me to work and grab some pics. I am guessing those are the lines you were talking about LOL. If Tim had said that, I might suspect otherwise. LOL


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

timhag said:


> Correction, you are a woman :yes:


Thank you Tim that would be more accurate. LOL Although to some old guys they still refer to me as "such a nice girl".  I guess 26 to them is still a "girl".


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dulles81 said:


> I am guessing those are the lines you were talking about LOL.


Umm, yeah, those lines...haha


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Dulles81 said:


> I :thumbsup: I will bring my digital with me to work and grab some pics. I am guessing those are the lines you were talking about???/


Why yes, those are exactly the lines Timhag and VT are looking for. I am only interested in paint brushes and roller frames


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Dulles81 said:


> I guess 26 to them is still a "girl".


That just spoiled everything, you are 4 years older than my daughter. My thoughts and feelings have changed. I will be your protector now.:yes:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> That just spoiled everything, you are 4 years older than my daughter. My thoughts and feelings have changed. I will be your protector now.:yes:


Ahh, but you are only three years younger than me........:jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Ahh, but you are only three years younger than me........:jester:


How old is you P., thats my adopted daughter your talking about son.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> How old is you P., thats my adopted daughter your talking about son.


Three years older than Dulles.........= 29. But I am still in your daughters range:jester: I have also seen her picture thanks to you!:whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Three years older than Dulles.........= 29. But I am still in your daughters range:jester: I have also seen her picture thanks to you!:whistling2:


They were my step daughters, they're too young for you to never think anything bad about them. :yes:


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Instead of reviewing my fav, I'll review the one I dislike the most. The ultra pro wooster's are my least favorite, and here's why. Mainly, because when I use the brush with the "other" grip, the "painting trim" grip, I get these bristles that just stick out of the side of the brush and the only way i can get rid of them is pulling them out, this is an everyday thing with the wooster. It does clean up nicely after a days work, but I usually have to clean them out once or twice through the day anyway just to keep the brush functioning properly. So, I don't like wooster that much, I do love their combo wirebrush and nail comb.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> They were my step daughters, they're too young for you to never think anything bad about them. :yes:


"That's what I love about high school girls, I get older and they stay the same age." 

-Mathew MCconaughy in "Dazed And Confused"


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> "That's what I love about high school girls, I get older and they stay the same age."
> 
> -Mathew MCconaughy in "Dazed And Confused"


Dude I hope thats a joke. :blink:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Only messin T. 

To get back to the thread the Corona Chinex 3" sash is the best brush because it just is. Buy one and try it out. Then clean it and you will smile.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> Dude I hope thats a joke. :blink:


It's a quote from the movie I posted. Yes it was a joke. One of Mathew MCconaughy's first movies. Pretty funny stoner movie.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> It's a quote from the movie I posted. Yes it was a joke. One of Mathew MCconaughy's first movies. Pretty funny stoner movie.


Ok brother, was ready to reach thru this screen and grab you by the neck....lol


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> Ok brother, was ready to reach thru this screen and grab you by the neck....lol



No need, pokin fun, happily married. :thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Plus I could take you with one arm while the other was painting casing!:boxing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Plus I could take you with one arm while the other was painting casing!:boxing:


 In that case, i'll send in JNLP to do my dirty work.:thumbsup: He's about a buck ten wet.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> "That's what I love about high school girls, I get older and they stay the same age."
> 
> -Mathew MCconaughy in "Dazed And Confused"


"Party at the moon tower"


Great movie...


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

After about 2-3 months of use a Corona Chinex is a gret brush; either sttraight or angled. I paint a ton of trim and the straight 2 inch and 1.5 ' are the weapons of choice. The reson I say 2-3 months is when the bristles have flagged to the perfect amount brush actually looks like a POS but man they are nice. My new favorite is the BOSS 2.5 and 2.0 angled short handled jobbies. Nice.

My go to trim brush of choice is a Purdy Elasco 2.5 inch and 2.0 inch, straight and thick so they hold some paint. I have 3 of each and all look like they came out of the blender but I love them as only a father could. Smooth release and nice finish.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Dude I hope thats a joke. :blink:


Who you kidding fool? You know damn well you think the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> In that case, i'll send in JNLP to do my dirty work.:thumbsup: He's about a buck ten wet.


First I have to do all your work, now your dirty work too?

I'm 155 dry btw.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> "Party at the moon tower":lol::drink:
> 
> 
> Great movie...


:thumbsup:


----------

